# Code 29580



## melclark (Aug 6, 2013)

I am trying to bill an insurance company for this code with an office visit. The insurance is denying the 29580 code as payer deems the information submitted does not support this many/ frequency of services. Our provider applied two una boots. So I billed it as 2 units. I am not really sure what I have done wrong. Any help with this would be great.


----------



## KDoerfler (Aug 7, 2013)

-50 modifier?


----------



## rneal@veinclinics.net (Sep 12, 2013)

Or 29580 RT 29580 LT


----------

